# Virgin River Gorge UT/AZ



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Has anybody run this stretch? I've heard it's pretty cool, especially with rare high flows. If you have run it or know anyone who has please fill out, or share this survey to help AW protect flows on the Virgin.

Virgin River Gorge (Bloomington and Lower Gorge)

Thanks!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

AW-Evan said:


> Has anybody run this stretch? I've heard it's pretty cool, especially with rare high flows. If you have run it or know anyone who has please fill out, or share this survey to help AW protect flows on the Virgin.
> 
> Virgin River Gorge (Bloomington and Lower Gorge)
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't been able to catch it running yet, but I read this book where the authors (one of whom seemed to be, um, you...) took some pics that made it seem (more or less) pretty cool...


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

Sick stretch. Ran a bunch of the Virgin stretches one year. Hard to hit when there aren't flows. Will pass this along to my buddies.
Great job AW saving rivers


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the Virgin River Runners Coalition gets after it pretty regularly. Driven by/over it a hundred or more times but never been there with my boat + flows. Would love to do the upper canyon stretch sometime from Bloomfield/-ington (whatever it is) down to Cedar Pockets Rest Area.....


----------



## wild_eyed (Sep 4, 2014)

It's on my radar!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its a great stretch and wish I had kept a better flow log so I could contribute to the survey.

Bloomington desperately needs some major help as the invasives have taken over the oft dry river bed and make passage dangerous in my book. I rowed it several years ago during the last sustained runoff and will never forget the tammie tunnels we had to navigate. They were more frightening than my unplanned run of the low head dam (too many people at very small portage landing). 

Several sections of the Virgin offer top notch boating in my book but are unfortunately affected by the water needs of one of the fastest growing counties in the west (previously #1), major droughts that are likely to get worse due to global climate change, and the need to manage invasive fish species that have a significant impact on endangered natives. All around the drainage is in a tenuous position for boating.

Phillip


----------



## amv48 (Mar 27, 2011)

Run the gorge several times in a duckie and twice in my 12' raft when i lived in Vegas for three years. Pm if you want couple of contacts of my buddies that still live in Vegas and run it each spring


----------



## topbud (Apr 9, 2010)

keep your eye on it. It may be going any day now, got to be quick


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Emergency warnings in Mesquite and portions of I-15 are/were closed tonight. Flash Floods warnings for most of Washington Co. Guessing most of the water in the Virgin will be diverted to reservoirs but anything flowing into the river south of Bloomington = runnable. Everything in this region is epically low and dry from a horrible winter. Water agencies will be scrounging for every bit of the CFS they can get....

Phillip


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Narrows is currently running ~2400cfs.

No need to grab your boat, just hop on any of the log 'rafts' grinding by when you arrive...


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Does anybody know who runs the _Virgin River Runners Coalition_?

We've still only got 8 responses to this survey and we need more (30) for it to be valid. Thanks!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe (and my memory is not as good as it should be so no promises)....Its a local USGS guy and a gentleman that works with me at BrianHead. Let me contact someone to verify and get contact information. May take a day or two.

Thanks for all your hard work Evan.

Phillip


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! Thanks Phillip


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sending information sideband


----------

